# what does everyone do for a job on here ??



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

as in the title just curious to see what everyone does and if there's a certain genre that suits this lifestyle i.e all outside workers or office staff x

I work for Scottish and southern energy


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Scottish and Southern...oxymoron right there.

I work in HR


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Gigolo.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I started a thread about this a while back, some great people with great jobs. Made for interesting reading indeed.

I'm a child care officer, looking after teenagers with emotional and behavioural problems.

I work closely with the police and have been involved with CSE cases around the country, including gangs that target vulnerable teenagers.

12 years doing this now. Wouldn't change it for the world


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

manager


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

DappaDonDave said:


> Scottish and Southern...oxymoron right there.
> 
> I work in HR


 lol nice im a linesman down south


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Mildo said:


> I started a thread about this a while back, some great people with great jobs. Made for interesting reading indeed.
> 
> I'm a child care officer, looking after teenagers with emotional and behavioural problems.
> 
> ...


 sounds really interesting


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Concorde pilot.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Emergency electrician (nights) kids think I'm a superhero cause I drive around at night saving people in need lol


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

jamiedilk said:


> sounds really interesting


 It is. No day is the same lol


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Plater (or to everyone else a steel fabricator) mainly work on power stations and steel works.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Concorde pilot.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Nu-Labz said:


> Emergency electrician (nights) voids think I'm a superhero cause I drive around at night saving people in need lol


 I love doing standby at night especially when we have the big hv faults on!! following police cars and shutting roads lol


----------



## Rhino613 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm a hit man for fray bentos..................

no seriously I'm an engineer


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Retail management :sleeping:

As dull as it sounds.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mildo said:


> I started a thread about this a while back, some great people with great jobs. Made for interesting reading indeed.
> 
> I'm a child care officer, looking after teenagers with emotional and behavioural problems.
> 
> ...


 Would love to do something like that!


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Chef without a drink problem. A rare occurrence.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Same as you buddy. Linesman for WPD.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Full time dickhead...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I work in a factory. Do 3 shifts. 6-2 2-10 10-6 nights.

We are the world leaders in ground stabilisation apparently! Basically we make plastic grid that goes under roads/pavements/railways/runways etc.

i wanted to join the police when I was younger but things didn't quite go to plan.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Welder/fabricator


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

spod said:


> Same as you buddy. Linesman for WPD.


 automatically hate u lol only cos u get paid double what we get lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Senior NDT Technician


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Test-e said:


> Retail management :sleeping:
> 
> As dull as it sounds.


 Who with mate


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

A QA...............Quality assurance for the H&S on construction sites , before that i covered the health & safety for documentary film crews all over the world 5 x full passports and The British Army was my training ground that enabled me to have a great working life


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

jamiedilk said:


> I love doing standby at night especially when we have the big hv faults on!! following police cars and shutting roads lol


 I do the domestics. 6pm-6am. Usually home by 1-2am


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Acidreflux said:


> Senior NDT Technician


 Who for mate and where ?? Iam in the NDT game.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Furniture sprayer/polisher


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rhino613 said:


> I'm a hit man for fray bentos..................


 The pies that come in tins?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Nu-Labz said:


> I do the domestics. 6pm-6am. Usually home by 1-2am


 I did crazy hours over the last couple of weeks 150 hours overtime lol


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

fvcking lush


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Electrical technician on a lime quarry.

I work 12 hour days and nights.

4 days on, 5 off, 4 nights on, 3 off.

By the time I put my holidays in I'm at work for about 5 months of the year.

And as well as all that. Everyone I work with is fantastic. Including the guys in charge.

I'll never be one to get out of bed like a leaping salmon at 5am but I really enjoy what I do.


----------



## Rhino613 (Mar 8, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> The pies that come in tins?


 Yeahhhhh................ Prime meat baby haha!!!!


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> automatically hate u lol only cos u get paid double what we get lol


 If you pay peanuts, you get monkeys innit?!!! :rolleye:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> Who for mate and where ?? Iam in the NDT game.


 Not saying...lol london area.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

spod said:


> If you pay peanuts, you get monkeys innit?!!! :rolleye:


 no just no wpd down my way lol


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

A design engineer for a large engineering company


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Mattress tester.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Im heavy in to real estate, and my stock portfolio is rather impressive


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Rabbi


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

been a bricklayer for 40 years ,what a fckin sh*t working life ive had :thumbdown:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

model


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

vetran said:


> been a bricklayer for 40 years ,what a fckin* sh*t working life ive had* :thumbdown:


 But it was built on solid foundations.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I think you have just made this bit up!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Stand up comic :lol:


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

jamiedilk said:


> I did crazy hours over the last couple of weeks 150 hours overtime lol


 That's crazy. I bet your bank balance looks good though


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Concorde pilot.


 We're u flying it when it caught fire?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> *But it was built on solid foundations.  *


 ive not used a spirit level for many years same goes for steroids ,you dont need them if you no what your doing


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Senior Draftsman - Oil & Gas Industry


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

Therapeutic Senior Supprt Worker. Work with young people at risk or have been exposed to CSE. Worked with young people with significant trauma related issues for around 12 years.

Was a Registered Children's Home manager previously but missed the direct work with the young people so went back to it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SILV3RBACK said:


> We're u flying it when it caught fire?


 Yeah, gave it a little too much throttle.

Was a heavy night with the stewardesses the night before.

:lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Butcher


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Electrical Design Engineer/ Project Manager


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Hellrazer said:


> Therapeutic Senior Supprt Worker. Work with young people at risk or have been exposed to CSE. Worked with young people with significant trauma related issues for around 12 years.
> 
> Was a Registered Children's Home manager previously but missed the direct work with the young people so went back to it.


 I was in one of those homes, contemplating going to the papers about it


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Peasnall said:


> Plater (or to everyone else a steel fabricator) mainly work on power stations and steel works.


 Good look with your job bro, no pun intended lol


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> I was in one of those homes, contemplating going to the papers about it


 Hopefully you weren't in one of those homes as a 70s entertainer or I might go to the papers too


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Tipper driver


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> Good look with your job bro, no pun intended lol


 Il always be in work mate, power stations are falling to bits lol


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Sean91 said:


> Tipper driver


 been balls deep playing with 8 wheeler schammell trucks


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Hellrazer said:


> Hopefully you weren't in one of those homes as a 70s entertainer or I might go to the papers too


 No but there was a 70's cigar chomping entertainer and his colleague @banzi who used to run the entertainment


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Retail credit (unsecured lending) underwriter


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Peasnall said:


> Il always be in work mate


 Don't tempt fait, even though you might always get business, you could TOUCH WOOD seriously hurt your back tomorrow and struggle to work again. Really superstitious I am! Unlucky for the other people in the steel industry then.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> Don't tempt fait, even though you might always get business, you could TOUCH WOOD seriously hurt your back tomorrow and struggle to work again. Really superstitious I am! Unlucky for the other people in the steel industry then.


 I could mate. I could also get hit by a car as I leave my street. The dangers of working on these places come with the rewards of very high pay.

The steel industry will slowly pick up especially Scunthorpe which is local to me.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Pretty clear as well that with all these Concorde pilot and mattress tester shouts that we've got our fair share of jobless bums on UKM.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

When your a road worker your street everywhere you go......


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

vetran said:


> been a bricklayer for 40 years ,what a fckin sh*t working life ive had :thumbdown:


 My grandad was a self employed bricky all his life recently retired. he says the same! he said your always battling the weather your back goes your knees go your hands get fcuked it's hard graft. Fair play to you man


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Mildo said:


> I work closely with the police and have been involved with CSE cases around the country, including* gangs that target vulnerable teenagers*.


 Rotherham?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Webmaster & social media marketing campaign manager. I'm the guy that fills your inbox with loads of spammy offers that you seem to mostly ignore. What's wrong with you? BUY MOTHERF*CKERS BUY!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

IT Project Manager, and part time alcoholic


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm a pussy eater best job in the world


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Hellrazer said:


> Therapeutic Senior Supprt Worker. Work with young people at risk or have been exposed to CSE. Worked with young people with significant trauma related issues for around 12 years.
> 
> Was a Registered Children's Home manager previously but missed the direct work with the young people so went back to it.


 You sound like me


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Rotherham?


 Yes, as well as Darlington, Bristol, Luton, Leeds and Manchester.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm a Senior Data analyst and computer programmer by day and until recently, by night, I was an Ice Hockey Coach and player.


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Director/shareholder of a engineering/tyre , wheel manufacturing company , as dull as it sounds , backhoe loaders to your theme park roller coasters!!! Nothing to do with braking or fail saves on said machine I may add...


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

I am (currently) jobless 

will get an apprenticeship soon though hopefully.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

jjab said:


> Who with mate


 Tesco


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Offshore as 'ERT' and a service manager. 
now trying to get a job in health and safety around glasgow but 1 module short for my nebosh. 
in time!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

todai said:


> Offshore as 'ERT' and a service manager.
> now trying to get a job in health and safety around glasgow but 1 module short for my nebosh.
> in time!


 lil off topic - sweet tattoo man


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

herc said:


> lil off topic - sweet tattoo man


 Thanks man, they get addictive ehh! every one is 'my last one' ha ha


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

todai said:


> Thanks man, they get addictive ehh! every one is 'my last one' ha ha


 aye tell me about it. I'm in the process of getting the my right half sleeve lasered off. tacky tribal - Will be getting a japenese 3/4 sleeve cover up. Been getting laser treatment for over a year now and its slowly fading.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

herc said:


> aye tell me about it. I'm in the process of getting the my right half sleeve lasered off. tacky tribal - Will be getting a japenese 3/4 sleeve cover up. Been getting laser treatment for over a year now and its slowly fading.


 I heard thats worse than tattoos? i'd like to have my side re-done, originally i had 'tacky' tribal dragon and a phoenix, the cover up is the geisha over that and blended someone into the dress by another tattooist - i'd like to have had fresh skin, but the choices i made as a young man mean i don't have the full quality i'd like.

this is my 2 favourite I have


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Account coordinator for Tata Steel


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

production & transport logistics manager


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Account coordinator for Tata Steel


 i'm in the steel industry as well, were a small independent stock holder based in B'ham, we used to buy a lot of steel from you guys


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Test Analyst


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Welder used to be offshore or on power stations and refineries etc.

now I start a job working 14:00-22:00 welding so I can still get up at 6am and do my other jobs such as manufacturing welding equipment and work on a new product I have invented etc


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Receptionist/manager for an Optometrist practice.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Financial Planning and Analysis


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Account coordinator for Tata Steel


 How they treat their employers there?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Construction Project Manager. Absolutely manic at the moment!


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

DubSelecta said:


> Chef without a drink problem. A rare occurrence.


 Makes 2 of us then


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Retired Met Police Detective... Now living in the Highlands mostly chopping down wood for my fire and walking my Border Collie.

Do do a bit of freelance investigations when I can be arsed


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frost_uk said:


> Test Analyst


 Cypionate?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Bomber1966 said:


> Retired Met Police Detective... Now living in the Highlands mostly chopping down wood for my fire and walking my Border Collie.
> 
> Do do a bit of freelance investigations when I can be arsed


 I'm a retired cop myself. My brother in law was a detective with the met for 30 years.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

UK2USA said:


> I'm a retired cop myself. My brother in law was a detective with the met for 30 years.


 I love retirement mate..... Occasionally miss the buzz, but very content now


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Concorde pilot.


 is that why concorde no longer fly :lol:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I retired 2 years ago. Had a bunch of jobs as a kid, from carrying a hod to working retail. Had three main jobs throughout my proper working life; was a psych nurse in London and in Trinidad in Caribbean, a paramedic in London and St. Croix in the US Virgin Islands, and a cop in Florida, retired with the rank of Lieutenant.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

online source


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Run a Bodyshop Mon - Fri

Doorman Fri/Sat night

Dad Daily


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i live off tax payers, and my tax paid over the years. not through choice, northern ireland is pathetic for jobs

most job vacancies here are boxed off even before they are advertised. ive looked at scotland and england, you's fcukers are spoilt lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Bomber1966 said:


> I love retirement mate..... Occasionally miss the buzz, but very content now


 I remarried soon before retirement and have two daughters, 2 and 4, they make retirement busy, but I do miss the excitement. Not the politics and bullshit, but definitely the fun parts.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

jamiedilk said:


> as in the title just curious to see what everyone does and if there's a certain genre that suits this lifestyle i.e all outside workers or office staff x
> 
> I work for Scottish and southern energy


 What you do for them?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

RexEverthing said:


> What you do for them?


 Linesman buddy


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

jamiedilk said:


> Linesman buddy


 Premier League or...?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Bomber1966 said:


> Retired Met Police Detective... Now living in the Highlands mostly chopping down wood for my fire and walking my Border Collie.
> 
> Do do a bit of freelance investigations when I can be arsed


 I picture you from the film "shooter"


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

todai said:


> I picture you from the film "shooter"


 http://www.gaytoday.xxx/videos/11626/super-shooter/

really?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> http://www.gaytoday.xxx/videos/11626/super-shooter/
> 
> really?


 




haha


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

jamiedilk said:


> Linesman buddy


 Fancy Australia ?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

anaboliclove said:


> My grandad was a self employed bricky all his life recently retired. he says the same! he said your always battling the weather your back goes your knees go your hands get fcuked it's hard graft. Fair play to you man


 i can gaurantee he has had a laugh on the way,bet he has a few tales to tell :thumbup1:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Official job title is Health Informatics Manager. I run a small team of data & information analysts in a multi-site hospital. We turn patient data into useful information for the people who run the place, and I do a lot of activity modelling so that they can match capacity to demand. This is a really big deal with A&E, when you need to have the best possible idea of what sort of patients are likely to come in when. We also some work around clinical outcomes, which can uncover patient care issues that would otherwise go un-noticed.

Not exactly what I had in mind when I was doing my astrophysics degree 30 years ago, but it's secure, reasonably well paid & a really good bunch of people to work with. And it's nice when you work in an organisation with over 5,000 other people - many of whom are extremely clever & highly educated, and be the 'go-to' guy for stats


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Managing director in a small construction/electrical firm.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Dog walker.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

vetran said:


> i can gaurantee he has had a laugh on the way,bet he has a few tales to tell :thumbup1:


 Oh yea he has some funny stories. And he's met some carrictors. And tbf he has earned himself a decent living, but says he'd have chosen another trade if he could turn back time lol


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

UK2USA said:


> I remarried soon before retirement and have two daughters, 2 and 4, they make retirement busy, but I do miss the excitement. Not the politics and bullshit, but definitely the fun parts.


 Same here mate, 5 year old boy and hyper-active puppy... Don't know how I found the time to work


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

UK2USA said:


> I retired 2 years ago. Had a bunch of jobs as a kid, from carrying a hod to working retail. Had three main jobs throughout my proper working life; was a psych nurse in London and in Trinidad in Caribbean, a paramedic in London and St. Croix in the US Virgin Islands, and a cop in Florida, retired with the rank of Lieutenant.


 That's a fairly varied career, mate....


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> http://www.gaytoday.xxx/videos/11626/super-shooter/
> 
> really?


 Everyone's gotti make a living


----------



## Warrior87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mildo said:


> I started a thread about this a while back, some great people with great jobs. Made for interesting reading indeed.
> 
> I'm a child care officer, looking after teenagers with emotional and behavioural problems.
> 
> ...


 Are you secretly the 'hook' in one of these gangs...


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Pub Manager.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

i have two jobs,

adult entertainment advisor

sex toy advisor and tester


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Warrior87 said:


> Are you secretly the 'hook' in one of these gangs...


 Sorry, what do you mean by Hook?


----------



## irlkev (Feb 14, 2016)

Milkman. Unlimited supply of milk and eggs.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Sales advisor for a large UK firm


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Director of my own marketing company. Specialising in direct (junk) mail, print etc.

Also consult for small businesses.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Ward Clerk at a Private Mental Health Hospital.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

empzb said:


> Director of my own marketing company. Specialising in direct (junk) mail, print etc.
> 
> Also consult for small businesses.


 So you're the c**t responsible for all the firewood that gets posted through my letter box every day are you?! :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Gary29 said:


> So you're the c**t responsible for all the firewood that gets posted through my letter box every day are you?! :lol:


 Apologies. For what it's worth it does my head in as well :lol: just think how rewarding it is that I stress over this and people send them straight to the burners.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

empzb said:


> Apologies. For what it's worth it does my head in as well :lol: just think how rewarding it is that I stress over this and people send them straight to the burners.


 As long as they pay you for it at the end of the day mate that's the most important thing.

The return must be extremely low compared to the amount they send out, but it must pay off or they wouldn't bother.

I seem to get loads, straight in the bin, don't even look at them.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

2 years away from qualifying as a lawyer but have been accepted to do something I always wanted to do at uni this Sept so quitting and pursuing that instead.

Da law isn't for me, despite the amazing potential earnings that goes with it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> 2 years away from qualifying as a lawyer but have been accepted to do something I always wanted to do at uni this Sept so quitting and pursuing that instead.
> 
> Da law isn't for me, despite the amazing potential earnings that goes with it.


 What's the other avenue? Going back to being a student? f**k that.


----------



## demonbol (May 11, 2016)

I work at a health supplement store, tryna construct my physique so i look the part


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Owner/ Director of a small cleaning company.

Hoping to start a degree in physics later in the year.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> What's the other avenue? Going back to being a student? f**k that.


 Will be hard going from having quite a bit of spare money to nothing :lol: .

Got a few k saved, will also get full grant.

Better stock up on gear while I can lmaoo.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Will be hard going from having quite a bit of spare money to nothing :lol: .
> 
> Got a few k saved, will also get full grant.
> 
> Better stock up on gear while I can lmaoo.


 What you going back to do? I'm in a similar scheme as you cept in engineering and I've just finished 3rd year of uni so got one left - couldn't pay me enough to go back and do it all again!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> What's the other avenue? Going back to being a student? f**k that.





Sphinkter said:


> What you going back to do? I'm in a similar scheme as you cept in engineering and I've just finished 3rd year of uni so got one left - couldn't pay me enough to go back and do it all again!


 Psychology with criminology. Forensic psychologist is the end goal.

Cons:

Career earnings, much less than law tbh (but still of course respectable)

I'll be late twenties (28/29) when I finish.

Pros:

Interesting, enjoyment, less dedicating your whole life to a career (which 90% do in Law and it literally consumes all their time) - tick.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Psychology with criminology. Forensic psychologist is the end goal.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> ...


 I am about to qualify at 28. It's hard not having much money when you've been used to earning but it's also nice having so much free time compared to working.

Heads up though, know a few people who have done criminology and have struggled to get anywhere in that field so make sure you come out with a good grade.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> I am about to qualify at 28. It's hard not having much money when you've been used to earning but it's also nice having so much free time compared to working.
> 
> Heads up though, know a few people who have done criminology and have struggled to get anywhere in that field so make sure you come out with a good grade.


 Nice mate.

I regret not doing it two years ago when I had the chance so not making the same mistake.

It's 75% psychology and 25% criminology at a top 20 uni.

I'll be aiming for a first, then pursue post grad study


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Drogon said:


> Nice mate.
> 
> I regret not doing it two years ago when I had the chance so not making the same mistake.
> 
> ...


 Good luck with the studies.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Good luck with the studies.


 Thanks bud


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Self employed joiner


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Psychology with criminology. Forensic psychologist is the end goal.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> ...


 Fair play guess I'm lucky that I don't completely hate my job and that the money is decent just now and will be even better when I finish my course on 42k in a year from now. Just as well cause I'd be stuffed with it anyway due to kids and a mortgage :lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Fair play guess I'm lucky that I don't completely hate my job and that the money is decent just now and will be even better when I finish my course on 42k in a year from now. Just as well cause I'd be stuffed with it anyway due to kids and a mortgage :lol:


 Yeah, I don't "hate" my job.

But i cannot see myself doing Law forever, and most likely the reason i don't "hate" my job is because I get on very well with my colleagues (which can change fast).

I'll be 23/24 starting- no mortgage/kids, so why not. Despite it landing me 40k in debt instead of potentially getting my first mortgage in a few years if I carried on.

I want to actually try and enjoy it, not just be "okay" with work.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Yeah, I don't "hate" my job.
> 
> But i cannot see myself doing Law forever, and most likely the reason i don't "hate" my job is because I get on very well with my colleagues (which can change fast).
> 
> ...


 I'll probably do law until I'm 40, then either go in house or look to do a complete career change. I'd never want to be a partner, just doesn't appear. Have you noticed how they age rapidly where you work?


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> I am about to qualify at 28. It's hard not having much money when you've been used to earning but it's also nice having so much free time compared to working.
> 
> Heads up though, know a few people who have done criminology and have struggled to get anywhere in that field so make sure you come out with a good grade.


 I could potentially be in the same boat in a years time and you've just reminded me. Should have taken that law offer haha.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

set and operate cnc machines it's good job but find it pretty mundane tbh and my company produce thousands of parts


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I'll probably do law until I'm 40, then either go in house or look to do a complete career change. I'd never want to be a partner, just doesn't appear. Have you noticed how they age rapidly where you work?


 Yes, very. 45-60 hour weeks norm, plus 5 hours "networking" (which is usually drinking in a pub - hinders my fitness goals massively and I do not enjoy it).

All everyone talks about is work.

I have a good few friends (all a bit older 25-35) and even when we meet on the weekend to go the football or something, all they talk about is work. I've stopped seeing most of them socially now, just cannot bear it.

There's more to life.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I am a steeple jack


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Yes, very. 45-60 hour weeks norm, plus 5 hours "networking" (which is usually drinking in a pub - hinders my fitness goals massively and I do not enjoy it).
> 
> All everyone talks about is work.
> 
> ...


 Yeah well I worked for Clyde and co and now kennedys and the latter is a lot better for work life balance. But like you say, I don't fit the norm of stereotypical lawyer and like my social life too much.

Inhouse is way better got seconded to Cunningham Lindsey (loss adjusters) and they finish promptly at 5.30. Way better.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Yeah well I worked for Clyde and co and now kennedys and the latter is a lot better for work life balance. But like you say, I don't fit the norm of stereotypical lawyer and like my social life too much.
> 
> Inhouse is way better got seconded to Cunningham Lindsey (loss adjusters) and they finish promptly at 5.30. Way better.


 Yes, in-house a million times better but there's not that many and in particular, litigation.

Company commercial you're laughing (in house)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Yes, in-house a million times better but there's not that many and in particular, litigation.
> 
> Company commercial you're laughing (in house)


 Yeah company commercial, insurance are the only real areas. Other than crime and the cps.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Mildo said:


> I started a thread about this a while back, some great people with great jobs. Made for interesting reading indeed.
> 
> I'm a child care officer, looking after *teenagers with emotional and behavioural problems*.
> 
> ...


 those f**kers just need a good hard smack round their mouth so they know not to be so fvckin mouthy and rude.... waste of public's money when it should be the parents job to sort them little cvnts out.

wait, wait, wait.....

I don't know why I said all that.. I'm sorry... I'm full of anger... I've been smacked a lot as a child.. maybe that's the reason... :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Master Chef here


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> those f**kers just need a good hard smack round their mouth so they know not to be so fvckin mouthy and rude.... waste of public's money when it should be the parents job to sort them little cvnts out.
> 
> wait, wait, wait.....
> 
> I don't know why I said all that.. I'm sorry... I'm full of anger... I've been smacked a lot as a child.. maybe that's the reason... :whistling:


 Whilst I agree with your perception to a point, in that most LAC ( looked after children ) do come from families where the parenting is to blame, I feel the need to educate you on the other percentage of kids that suffer these behavioural and emotional difficulties and their reasons for being in care.

Kids in care come from all backgrounds. Misuse of good parenting as discussed above takes a high percentage however, there is a percentage of kids who suffer these behaviour and emotional difficulties due to being violently beaten by their parents as well as being sexually abused as well. I work with children who have suffered this abuse and believe me, it would break any mans heart what they have had to go through 

I know you understand this and I'm not really directing this post to you but merely pointing out to others that may not know this.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Master Chef here


 Horny master chef eh bud?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mildo said:


> Horny master chef eh bud?


 Must be all this Tren mate


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Must be all this Tren mate


 A Spaniard and Tren is a great combination buddy


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Psychology with criminology. Forensic psychologist is the end goal.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> ...


 Is there no way you can finish your paid for degree then if your still keen do a post grad in something relevant to the forensic psychology field with a view to changing careers? Would mean far less time full time at uni and more time to save up for when you are at uni, or you could even do it through open university or something.

just a thought.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sherry taster!!!!!! I love my job


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Chimney sweep


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I'm a butcher, cooked meats assistant.. Started Tuesday wut wut


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mildo said:


> A Spaniard and Tren is a great combination buddy


 I know ... Look what happens to my dog


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I know ... Look what happens to my dog


 Ha ha lmfao


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

DubSelecta said:


> Chef without a drink problem. A rare occurrence.


 Me too!!


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

I work on the roads, mainly putting the white lines down on motorways, but also do the cats eyes and install the temporary jobs (narrow lanes) from time to time.

I only started to do this job as a stop-gap while I looked for something else after being made redundant as a casino service engineer.

That was 3 years ago.

Im currently going through the long winded selection process to become a prison guard. Massive pay cut but I reckon it could be a rewarding job and certainly more "interesting". Lol.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Is there no way you can finish your paid for degree then if your still keen do a post grad in something relevant to the forensic psychology field with a view to changing careers? Would mean far less time full time at uni and more time to save up for when you are at uni, or you could even do it through open university or something.
> 
> just a thought.


 No, there's not unfotunately mate!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Yes, very. 45-60 hour weeks norm, plus 5 hours "networking" (which is usually drinking in a pub - hinders my fitness goals massively and I do not enjoy it).
> 
> All everyone talks about is work.
> 
> ...


 f**k me, not another student I have to fu**ing subsidise.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> f**k me, not another student I have to fu**ing subsidise.


 :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

2nd officer on the 4th largest super yacht in the world!

i have a s**t car and s**t life but an AMAZING wardrobe! If anyone wants to know more about my wardrobe drop me a PM I'm happy to send some pics across with me pulling various poses next to it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> f**k me, not another student I have to fu**ing subsidise.


 Add me to the list pal


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Iam a writer and researcher for an american talk radio show host.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

I spent 6 years as a RAF regiment gunner. After 2 tours decided I needed a to do something else with my life. I came out and became a personal trainer. Did this for 2 years. Complete bullshit industry so made another change and pestered and hounded as many companies as I could to get a start offshore. Been off the coast of Holland for the past year now working on wind farms. Wouldn't change it for the world.

I love how diverse this forum is. Some great people on here. Long may it continue.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Television editor. Mainly factual entertainment and documentary.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

nickc300 said:


> I spent 6 years as a RAF regiment gunner. After 2 tours decided I needed a to do something else with my life. I came out and became a personal trainer. Did this for 2 years. Complete bullshit industry so made another change and pestered and hounded as many companies as I could to get a start offshore. Been off the coast of Holland for the past year now working on wind farms. Wouldn't change it for the world.
> 
> I love how diverse this forum is. Some great people on here. Long may it continue.


 Damn good for you man lot's of big changes, what didn't you like about RAF and personal training? How did you end up working on wind farms in Holland?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drug squad officer.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

GameofThrones said:


> Damn good for you man lot's of big changes, what didn't you like about RAF and personal training? How did you end up working on wind farms in Holland?


 Much appreciated mate.

Dont get me wrong I loved the first 4 years but the last 2 I started to educate myself on the reasons we were in Afghanistan. I don't believe in the cause and the bullshit propaganda they push on us as soldiers and civilians to cut a long story short.

The fitness industry is very two faced. I don't consider myself to be and expert on fitness and nutrition but I can certainly hold my own in a conversation but I came across to many fitness professionals who really didn't have a clue and routinely gave out bad advice. I've got a huge passion for fitness and especially nutrition but it's a different story when it comes to teaching and educating when the majority just want to be told that they look good.

Windfarming is perfect for me. 4 weeks on/4 weeks off. Plenty of time with my family when I'm home, good money and I work with a great set of lads. I pestered and hounded one particular company until they gave me as tart. Took around 6 months to get there but it was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> I spent 6 years as a RAF regiment gunner. After 2 tours decided I needed a to do something else with my life. I came out and became a personal trainer. Did this for 2 years. Complete bullshit industry so made another change and pestered and hounded as many companies as I could to get a start offshore. Been off the coast of Holland for the past year now working on wind farms. Wouldn't change it for the world.
> 
> I love how diverse this forum is. Some great people on here. Long may it continue.


 What's the shift pattern on the windys? Same as offshore? Do you need your normal offshore tickets and your boat transfer thing? I got offered 3 trips off Grimsby and they was going to put me on the boat transfer thing but didnt bother as I had already been offshore for a while and had just got a good job on the beach.

wgats the typical day rate for their welders?


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

Field sales, based from home 3 days a week and 2 days on the road


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

personal trainer.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Drug squad officer.


 Now THATS why you're natty Steve!!


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> I spent 6 years as a RAF regiment gunner. After 2 tours decided I needed a to do something else with my life. I came out and became a personal trainer. Did this for 2 years. Complete bullshit industry so made another change and pestered and hounded as many companies as I could to get a start offshore. Been off the coast of Holland for the past year now working on wind farms. Wouldn't change it for the world.
> 
> I love how diverse this forum is. Some great people on here. Long may it continue.


 I don't know how many people say this to you, but thank you for your service.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Engineer, office based.. I hate my life.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Entrepreneur in Wayne enterprises.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

benji666 said:


> I don't know how many people say this to you, but thank you for your service.


 Many thanks mate. I don't hear it much to be honest as its not something I tend to tell people.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What's the shift pattern on the windys? Same as offshore? Do you need your normal offshore tickets and your boat transfer thing? I got offered 3 trips off Grimsby and they was going to put me on the boat transfer thing but didnt bother as I had already been offshore for a while and had just got a good job on the beach.
> 
> wgats the typical day rate for their welders?


 Shift pattern should be 4 on 4 off but the rotation may aswel be written in crayon. It rarely stays that way. Longest stint I've done is 7 week and the shortest is 5 days.

Because I work on boat transfers from tower to tower all you you would need are your stcw95's. Roughly cost me about a grand for my basic tickets.

Couldnt tell you about day rate for welders mate. Apart from transfer crew 99% of the engineers, bolters and welders etc are Eastern European. I would expect them to be on any more that 150 euros a day.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Online im a stockbroker, and senior vice president of a large corporation, before that 10yrs in the SAS, part time gigalo, real life im on the dole


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> *professional troller*.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Shift pattern should be 4 on 4 off but the rotation may aswel be written in crayon. It rarely stays that way. Longest stint I've done is 7 week and the shortest is 5 days.
> 
> Because I work on boat transfers from tower to tower all you you would need are your stcw95's. Roughly cost me about a grand for my basic tickets.
> 
> Couldnt tell you about day rate for welders mate. Apart from transfer crew 99% of the engineers, bolters and welders etc are Eastern European. I would expect them to be on any more that 150 euros a day.


 €150!? :/ s**t, looks like I may have dodged a bullet there then.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AngryBuddha said:


> Online im a stockbroker, and senior vice president of a large corporation, before that 10yrs in the SAS, part time gigalo, real life im on the dole


 Imagine all the Walter Mittys in the Daily Fail if the dole office checked out UKM's jobless crew. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Working as a controller, Business intelligens.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

benji666 said:


> I don't know how many people say this to you, but thank you for your service.


 Wow. What a nice comment. (Zero sarcasm intended mate)


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> €150!? :/ s**t, looks like I may have dodged a bullet there then.


 If your after a way in mate have a look into crew transfer. Pay is in the range of around 170 quid a day. Plus if you do enough days abroad you can claim all your tax back!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks anyway mate I get 400 a shift when I work offshore, if it was close to that I'd be interested. I have a full time job at the moment, first time in many years but this pays close to 170 a day and it's only 30 mins from home.

it would be interesting to do for a bit but all heavy plate welding with the squirty would have me looking for the door before long.

How long you been at it? How do you find being away for a month and where are you staying? You on the beach or a floatel?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Online im a stockbroker, and senior vice president of a large corporation, before that 10yrs in the SAS, part time gigalo, real life im on the dole


 hahah me too,

im jobless, worked for myself for ages , fvck working for someone else and being told what to do, now a carer for my wife , plus side i can spend alot of time at gym, sad i know


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

barksie said:


> hahah me too,
> 
> im jobless, worked for myself for ages , fvck working for someone else and being told what to do, now a carer for my wife , plus side i can spend alot of time at gym, sad i know


 Which corporation are you a senior vice president of?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

25 years plus in IT, then moved to the back of beyond and ended up in Charity Retail for a few years, but that became hell on earth so jacked it in a few weeks ago and have decided to take the summer off ...

So plenty of time to get gym sessions back on track and plenty of time to get my life back ... it vanished at some point ... which wasn't supposed to happen.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Which corporation are you a senior vice president of?


 The fxck-nine-to -five ltd,


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Webmaster & social media marketing campaign manager. I'm the guy that fills your inbox with loads of spammy offers that you seem to mostly ignore. What's wrong with you? BUY MOTHERF*CKERS BUY!


 Please stop sending me messages about viagra!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Please stop sending me messages about viagra!


 Stop being *soft*, get the blood flowing and become a *member *of my Viagra group. Remember, the competition is *stiff *and I have to be in *pole *position.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GCMAX said:


> Stop being *soft*, get the blood flowing and become a *member *of my Viagra group. Remember, the competition is *stiff *and I have to be in *pole *position.


 What a let down!!


----------



## shorney (Oct 24, 2009)

Water main layer from Dorset working in Oxford


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Been a stock controller for the past 16 years.

Before that, in the RAF for 12 years.

Before that, worked in a motor parts dealership for 7 years.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Software. Mainly medical stuff.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

jimbo83 said:


> Field sales, based from home 3 days a week and 2 days on the road


 Just about to apply for a similar role in the building distribution industry.

Any advice or recommendations?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Alcoholic :beer:


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Alcoholic :beer:


 Beer coniseur u mean

I'm a substance tester. Only work weekend s which is great


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

Self Employed Auto Electrician :mellow:

*yawn*

Also currently at university studying Electrical and electronics engineering.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

vinoboxer said:


> Just about to apply for a similar role in the building distribution industry.
> 
> Any advice or recommendations?


 be confident and make sure they know you will pick up the phone and make your own meetings


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Longwaytogo said:


> Self Employed Auto Electrician :mellow:
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> Also currently at university studying Electrical and electronics engineering.


 Have you ever managed to successfully diagnose a random airbag warning light on a Clio/Megane?

Loose connector under the seat?


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

Gary29 said:


> Have you ever managed to successfully diagnose a random airbag warning light on a Clio/Megane?
> 
> Loose connector under the seat?


 Sometimes I just cut the plug out and solder the wires or depending on the year switch off the seat belt sensor via a top of the range diagnostic computer

Renault are usually riddled with electrical faults so be careful lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Longwaytogo said:


> *Sometimes I just cut the plug out and solder the wires* or depending on the year switch off the seat belt sensor via a top of the range diagnostic computer
> 
> Renault are usually riddled with electrical faults so be careful lol


 Yeah I was considering doing this, do you know why the connectors are so poor?


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

Gary29 said:


> Yeah I was considering doing this, do you know why the connectors are so poor?


 Because they are made by Renault......?


----------



## H5TON (Jan 10, 2016)

Army - hate it.

Been based in Germany for the past 2 years but move back to the UK next month


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

H5TON said:


> Army - hate it.
> 
> Been based in Germany for the past 2 years but move back to the UK next month


 Why don't you get out or move to another unit in the army?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Database Consultant


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Have you ever managed to successfully diagnose a random airbag warning light on a Clio/Megane?
> 
> Loose connector under the seat?


 Mine does this! If I ever put the seat back, the airbag light comes on. Fiddle with the wires and it's gone!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

sen said:


> Mine does this! If I ever put the seat back, the airbag light comes on. Fiddle with the wires and it's gone!


 Same here mate, Mk3 Megane

Just got through the MOT with mine, luckily it was behaving on test day and the light never came on.

It's really common but annoys my OCD really bad lol.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Middle aged student. :whistling:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Same here mate, Mk3 Megane
> 
> Just got through the MOT with mine, luckily it was behaving on test day and the light never came on.
> 
> It's really common but annoys my OCD really bad lol.


 Think mine is mk2. 2006 225. At one stage when I pressed the start button, the locks would lock and unlock about 10 times in rapid succession! Seems to have sorted itself out now though. Had clutch done twice on the ****er and only had it 10 months!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

sen said:


> Think mine is mk2. 2006 225. At one stage when I pressed the start button, the locks would lock and unlock about 10 times in rapid succession! Seems to have sorted itself out now though. Had clutch done twice on the ****er and only had it 10 months!


 Yeah I had a 225 before this one, great cars.

I guess you have trouble with your tyre pressure sensors as well???


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Alcoholic :beer:


 The money must be crap...

all the alcoholics I know are on the bones of their ass!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Yeah I had a 225 before this one, great cars.
> 
> I guess you have trouble with your tyre pressure sensors as well???


 Didn't know it had them yet front near side was at 12psi so I'm guessing I do! Ha


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Single Father of 1, Student and on Benefits lol, Qualified Helicopter engineer though.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

sen said:


> Didn't know it had them yet front near side was at 12psi so I'm guessing I do! Ha


 They've probably been disabled mate, they're a pain in the arse, flagging up randomly so most people had them disabled.


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Retail manager whoop!


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

I work for the NHSBSA in Newcastle. Work in an office all day in front of a PC so it's exciting stuff!


----------



## H5TON (Jan 10, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> Why don't you get out or move to another unit in the army?


 I am getting out when I can


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

H5TON said:


> Army - hate it.
> 
> Been based in Germany for the past 2 years but move back to the UK next month


 Fair enough. Just used to wind me up when so many would say how they hate it and just monk all day in the hanger brining everyone else down when they could just PVR and get out. Or join a different branch and try retrade or get to the learning centre do something to help you get out.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Credit manager until September, then full time smelly student :thumb


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

andyboro said:


> Credit manager until September, then full time smelly student :thumb


 

What you looking to study?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Investment banking, but thinking about a change of career to something outdoors


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Imy79 said:


> What you looking to study?


 I'm signed up for a Psychology degree.. totally bricking it tbh lol.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Search marketing manager at a large scientific measurement manufacturer


----------



## H5TON (Jan 10, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> Fair enough. Just used to wind me up when so many would say how they hate it and just monk all day in the hanger brining everyone else down when they could just PVR and get out. Or join a different branch and try retrade or get to the learning centre do something to help you get out.


 Aye, that winds me up too. People are just scared of the unknowns of civvy street, but I joined at a late age of 23 so know the script and can't wait to get back to it


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

andyboro said:


> Credit manager until September, then full time smelly student :thumb


 That's the way to go! Teesside?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Longwaytogo said:


> That's the way to go! Teesside?


 Yeah,

Wish I'd applied to Durham too tbh, but now to worry.


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

andyboro said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Wish I'd applied to Durham too tbh, but now to worry.


 I applied months ago and got accepted yesterday for an engineering degree though starting September. Although have to pass my maths for engineering course first!

You should find out soon I imagine! And good luck to you. You have a good chance the main courses that fill up quick there really are law, and anything to do with nursing and medical courses as my wife found out when she studied there. Took a few years to finally get a place.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Investment banking, but thinking about a change of career to something outdoors


 i was close to ending it whilst in investment banking


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Partner in Law firm


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Longwaytogo said:


> I applied months ago and got accepted yesterday for an engineering degree though starting September. Although have to pass my maths for engineering course first!
> 
> You should find out soon I imagine! And good luck to you. You have a good chance the main courses that fill up quick there really are law, and anything to do with nursing and medical courses as my wife found out when she studied there. Took a few years to finally get a place.


 I've already got my acceptance mate, I applied at Christmas and heard back in March


----------

